# Pixx bf making me 2nd dinner :D



## CravInTheCurves88 (Nov 17, 2007)

So tonight i had orignally mac and cheese... but than my boyfriend made me 2 grilled cheese sanwhiches a milkshake, and choc peanut butter cake!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CravInTheCurves88 (Nov 17, 2007)

wat an awesome night <33333333333333333333333333333


----------



## latefreshman15 (Nov 17, 2007)

i gotta cook 4 my gf!


----------



## ChubbyBubbles (Nov 17, 2007)

Awwww! What a lucky one you are! :happy:


----------



## CravInTheCurves88 (Nov 17, 2007)

ChubbyBubbles said:


> Awwww! What a lucky one you are! :happy:



AWWWWW thank YYOU!!!!!!!!!:bow:


----------



## Kein_Mitleid (Nov 17, 2007)

Very cute, both of you.

...And damn is he lucky!


----------



## CravInTheCurves88 (Nov 17, 2007)

Kein_Mitleid said:


> Very cute, both of you.
> 
> ...And damn is he lucky!



he he he thank you very much.. hehe


----------



## Judge_Dre (Nov 17, 2007)

Very cute. You two seem like a sweet couple. I always love cooking my girlfriends meals and they love eating them! :eat1:


----------



## CravInTheCurves88 (Nov 17, 2007)

Judge_Dre said:


> Very cute. You two seem like a sweet couple. I always love cooking my girlfriends meals and they love eating them! :eat1:



yeah hes a sweet heart ilove him <33333:wubu:


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Nov 17, 2007)

Thank you for the lovely pics.

Any guy who loves to cook for his lady is worth keeping around.


Hugs

Dennis


----------



## CravInTheCurves88 (Nov 18, 2007)

Still a Skye fan said:


> Thank you for the lovely pics.
> 
> Any guy who loves to cook for his lady is worth keeping around.
> 
> ...



yeah he he hes cute


----------



## boots (Nov 18, 2007)

Oh hey! You've got "the stick." I use that blender for everything...

...

Mostly soup.

And Mashed sweet-potatoes.


----------



## latinshygirl92377 (Nov 18, 2007)

CravInTheCurves88 said:


> So tonight i had orignally mac and cheese... but than my boyfriend made me 2 grilled cheese sanwhiches a milkshake, and choc peanut butter cake!!!!!!!!!!



WOW! You are one lucky senorita! Cant wait to have a guy cook for me.lol! And by the way you are very pretty


----------



## CravInTheCurves88 (Nov 18, 2007)

latinshygirl92377 said:


> WOW! You are one lucky senorita! Cant wait to have a guy cook for me.lol! And by the way you are very pretty



he he thanks!!!!!!!


----------



## CravInTheCurves88 (Nov 18, 2007)

boots said:


> Oh hey! You've got "the stick." I use that blender for everything...
> 
> ...
> 
> ...



he he he... he uses it quite well lol


----------



## Buffetbelly (Nov 19, 2007)

Thanks for sharing that! When I was your age, I was begging my gf to go off the "Tomato Soup Diet", which consisted entirely of --you guessed it.  You two should treasure what you have together....


----------



## boots (Nov 20, 2007)

CravInTheCurves88 said:


> he he he... he uses it quite well lol




That's what she said!!!!


----------



## CravInTheCurves88 (Nov 20, 2007)

boots said:


> That's what she said!!!!



hahahah your funny


----------



## lysh (Nov 26, 2007)

dying to know...
what is the rope for around your BF's neck?


----------



## ChubbyBlackSista (Nov 26, 2007)

Hello......

I don't have a boyfriend currently that doesn't make me mad I can eat my Parents cooking and I really ate on Thanksgiving but its a day of being Thankful and Eating! I am glad that I had some good cranberry and dressing coleslaw etc. But that Peanut Butter cake looked Fantastic


----------



## toni (Nov 26, 2007)

lysh said:


> dying to know...
> what is the rope for around your BF's neck?



Me too! What is that?

I am guessing you used it to train him. GOOD JOB! Can I send mine over? LOL


----------



## CravInTheCurves88 (Jan 12, 2008)

toni said:


> Me too! What is that?
> 
> I am guessing you used it to train him. GOOD JOB! Can I send mine over? LOL



sure why not!!!

no its his firemans rope cause he was training to be a fireman


----------



## toni (Jan 21, 2008)

WOW! Fireman=HOT!!!

BUT him cooking for you is hotter. I always wanted a guy to do that.


----------

